# Coby MP201 Mp3 player



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

I have a Coby MP201 Mp3 player

How do you arrange when playing on the mp3 player the order of the songs to be played
on the mp3 player ?

It seems when the files are label 01file 02file 03file in a folder.

They just play in any random order ?

The stuff they mention on the pdf manual about Coby Manager software is it arrange it when it displays on the computer.
What good is that if I don't get to play it the right order when I play it on the mp3 player
itself ?


Thanks.


----------

